# Amazing little things... possible to create a jungle environment for these guys?



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

I just recently got 2 little Axolotls,

and I was wondering if anyone knew of anyone with a planted tank with these guys? I was pondering a El Natural setup tank for these guys because its the only one that seems feasable. 
From what I gather, these are the limiting factors for making a tank for these guys.
1. They ingest anything they can fit into their mouths. (gravel anything less than 10mm I would guess)
2. Any kind of water movement can cause them stress.
3. Somewhat light sensitive and shouldn't be kept under bright light.
4. Any water above 70 degrees F will stress them. The colder the better. (I cannot afford a chiller right now so just a nearby fan giving some added evaporation) (Colorado Springs is also very dry and cold right now so that helps keep the temperature around 66-67 I'm sure I'll run into temperature issues later on)
5. Mine haven't thus far, however, they are known to play with the plants uprooting them and such.
They also shouldn't be able to leave the water or they have an increased chance of going through their metamorphasis.

Currently they are separated(somewhat canabalistic when young and will eat eachothers limbs which can grow back) in a very boring lightless tank with just large size stones at the bottom and a flower pot with microsorium pteropus (java fern) attached to it and a few strands of anacharis stuck in the stones.
So tell me do you guys think these guys are doomed to a plastic(plants) or plantless exsistence?

Later I can add pics if you guys would like or if you have any questions...


----------



## SHWAGert (Nov 10, 2011)

First of all, axolotls are amphibians and therefore vertebrates, so this is in the wrong section and you may not get a lot of responses. You may want to try the "Fish for the Planted Aquarium" section. Secondly, when I was raising them I had mine in a planted tank. Not fully planted, as they would always uproot any kind of ground covering plants like the marsilea. However, all of the heavy root feeding plants should do fairly well...cryptocorynes, Echinodorus, et cetera.


----------



## spinxarelli (Feb 24, 2006)

If you do pursue the planted tank route, I would definitely like to see some pics of those guys in a planted tank. I think that would look really cool. I used to have some as a kid, I have always liked Axolotls.


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry for posting in wrong place and ya I will definatly put some pictures up with what I do.


----------



## SHWAGert (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, and I was also successfully able to keep Vallisneria in my axolotl tank.


----------

